# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 проблемы с регламентированной отчётностью

## Vittorio

Всем добрый вечер, замучала меня уже одна проблема. Суть её в следующем: бухгалтер сделала баланс вместо отчётности за 4 квартал в отчётности за 3-ий квартал (не знаю на самом деле могло это повлиять или нет) и теперь когда я открываю баланс выбирая четвёртый квартал мне программа сама ставит период "Январь - Декабрь 2004 год", пытаюсь прощёлнуть дальше отчётный период, пишет - "данная версия отчёта действует за период начиная с 2011 года. Для формирования отчёта за прошлые периоды необходимо воспользоваться старой версией отчёта." Хорошо, я тогда открываю баланс в отчётности за 3-ий квартал, при открытии появляется сообщение: "Отчёт, сохранённый версией от 01.01.2004 открывается версией от 01.01.2011 Возможно некорректное отображение данных! Продолжить?" И что бы я не нажимал, хоть "да", хоть "нет" в итоге я прощёлкиваю отчётный период до "Январь - Декабрь 2011 год" сохраняю там (в третьем квартале), и, после всех этих манипуляций захожу в четвёртый квартал и там уже баланс открывается, к примеру редактирую данные, сохраняю, программа тоже пишет что данные сохранены, НО, если я выхожу из базы (завершаю работу), а потом вновь захожу - опять всё по новой. Помогите, если кто знает. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## gfulk

Воспользуйтесь обработкой "Обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности" (вроде так называется) и удалите проблемную версию отчета

----------


## Vittorio

Пробовал удалять и проблемные версии сохранённых отчётов и вообще полностью все сохранённые отчёты - тоже самое(. Что интересно, если сохранить отчёт в четвёртом квартале как надо, затем выйти из регламентированной отчётности, а потом, не завершая текущего сеанса работы в 1С, опять зайти в регламентированную отчётность, то открывается всё нормально. А вот если выйти из базы и потом зайти, то всё как и раньше...эххх...что ж за беда-то такая(

----------


## gfulk

Откройте в конфигураторе эту форму и уберите проверку на период отчета

----------


## Vittorio

А не подскажите поточнее как это можно сделать, а то я в 1С не особо разбираюсь(

----------


## edinorojek

Было такое недавно. Бухгалтер сдавала отчеты за прошлые года, и получилась у неё та же ситуация, что описал автор темы. Помогло удаление всех файлов из её рабочего каталога (в свойствах пользователя - Рабочий каталог).

----------


## Vittorio

Захожу через конфигуратор Администрирование-Пользователи список пользователей пуст...

----------


## edinorojek

У вас не заведены пользователи? Все работают без аутентификации? Или у вас однопользовательская лицензия? Тогда найдите файл 1Cv7.CFG в каталоге информационной базы, переиминуйте его. (не удаляйте, чтоб если в случае чего все вернуть на место) При следующем запуске 1С он должен пересоздаться, и все настройки пользователя станут по умолчанию, в том числе и период в регламентированных отчетах.

----------

Vittorio (12.03.2012)

----------


## Vittorio

Спасибо, теперь отчётность открывается как надо, но когда нажимаю "Заполнить" в "отчёте о прибылях и убытках" пишет - Если ИтСубк.Субконто().ВидПрочих  ДоходовиРасходов = Перечисление.ВидыпрочихДо  одовИРасходов.РасходыНаВо  змещениеЗатратРаботниковП  оУплатеПроцентов Тогда
{D:\DATABASE\АФЗ БАЗА ИСХОДНИК\1SBDB\EXTFORMS\RP11Q4.GRP\FRM2.ER  T(6010)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (РасходыНаВозмещениеЗатра  РаботниковПоУплатеПроцен  ов)

----------


## edinorojek

Открой конфигуратор и посмотри перечисление ВидыПрочихДоходовИРасходо  в, есть ли там РасходыНаВозмещениеЗатрат  РаботниковПоУплатеПроцент  ов. Вполне может быть, что либо кто-то убрал эту штуку из перечисления, либо конфигурация устаревшая, не под эти регламентные отчеты.

----------

Vittorio (12.03.2012)

----------


## Vittorio

Зашёл через конфигуратор в Справочник "ПрочиеДоходыИРасходы"-"ВидПрочихДоходовИРасходо  ", там где можно выбрать "тип значения" "РасходыНаВозмещениеЗатра  РаботниковПоУплатеПроцен  ов" отсутствуют.

----------


## edinorojek

Это не справочник, а перечисление.

----------


## Vittorio

Ок. Посмотрел в перечислениях тоже такого нет. Вообще конфа старая и говорят что её обновлять нельзя:(. Можно только регл. отчётность подкидывать и внешние формы.

----------


## edinorojek

> Ок. Посмотрел в перечислениях тоже такого нет. Вообще конфа старая и говорят что её обновлять нельзя:(. Можно только регл. отчётность подкидывать и внешние формы.


Ну тогда надо открывать регламентированные отчеты в конфигураторе и править их руками, чтоб работали. Больше никак.

----------

Vittorio (12.03.2012)

----------


## Vittorio

Ясно. Большое спасибо вам за помощь.:yes:

----------


## venom22

здравствуйте. форумчане!
прошу вашей помощи. есть такая проблема:
из регламентированных отчетов не могу открыть бух.баланс в новой форме 0710099. выгружается в старую 0710001. 
_обновления_ и _регламентные отчеты_ стоят последние

----------

